# Fuente Fuente Opux X A



## blastbeatbill (Aug 18, 2011)

Just picked this up today!


----------



## E Dogg (Mar 23, 2011)

Cool... Who's autograph and is there something inside of it?


----------



## eljimmy (Jun 27, 2009)

Cynthia Fuente Suarez, and a big ol' 9 inch Opus. Nice score.


----------



## blastbeatbill (Aug 18, 2011)

E Dogg said:


> Cool... Who's autograph and is there something inside of it?


Jimmy is correct! And yes, there is something inside, it is unopened


----------



## k-morelli (Jun 22, 2011)

real nice.. save that bad boy for a real good day and enjoy


----------



## Who Killed Thursby? (Mar 31, 2011)

What a purchase my man!


----------



## blastbeatbill (Aug 18, 2011)

Who Killed Thursby? said:


> What a purchase my man!


Yeah, the picture doesn't show it, but it says "To Jerry." Grayson and I went halfsies on it for him. He's gonna flip!


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

very nice! I enjoyed it when I smoked one but it sure does lay down a whooping!


----------



## Richterscale (Jan 8, 2011)

excellent pick up!


----------



## Annie69 (Aug 23, 2011)

What's up with guys wanting a bigger cigar?? (hehe)


----------



## NoShhhSherlock (Mar 30, 2011)

Great score Matt! And welcome to the forums.


----------

